# warcraft 3 directx error on vista



## killabam (Jun 11, 2008)

:wave:first post 

hey, i know this is a old news but has anyone found a fix to the warcraft 3 can not start directx error on vista ultimate yet? im having the problem and ive done everything ive found to fix it. game patches,driver updates, run as admin and compatibility set to xp/windows 2000 and still nothing. any help would be thankful and if anyone thinks installing xp would make it run fine ill do it just let me know :4-dontkno


----------



## killabam (Jun 11, 2008)

i didnt know where to post this so i put up two(sorry)

warcraft 3 gives me the classic can not start directx error, trying to see if any one found a fix, i just got the game for the first time and vista wont let me play:sigh: i know its good i just need to get it to run, please help ive done every thing on every fourm ive seen, about to install xp but i dont want to if i dont have too thanks for any help and the long post:4-thatsba


----------



## killabam (Jun 11, 2008)

so no one anywhere has gotten roc to work on vista ult. thats not new news but i think some one has and i looking for that some one, spread the word thanks


----------



## killabam (Jun 11, 2008)

not 1 reply in 2 months, tech support forum my ***


----------

